# NEW YEARS DAY 2014 HOLLYDALE PARK



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*NEW YEARS DAY 2014 HOLLYDALE PARK, SOUTH GATE CA*


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Sounds good guys!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Perfect nice flyer Fernando


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*GET READY BIG LOU, NEW YEARS DAY IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER!!!* :around:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> *GET READY BIG LOU, NEW YEARS DAY IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER!!!* :around:


:run::run::run:


----------



## Brown ale 68 (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks like a good picnic. Hope u guys have a great turn out!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Looks like a good picnic. Hope u guys have a great turn out!!!


thank's:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

No prob. Its New Years day aint nothing like a good picnic except 2 good picnics lol. Ill be at the IELA picnic in upland but wish u guys a safe and happy new year. Post pics when its done. Lookin forward to seeing all the clean rides


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIGJ77MC said:


> No prob. Its New Years day aint nothing like a good picnic except 2 good picnics lol. Ill be at the IELA picnic in upland but wish u guys a safe and happy new year. Post pics when its done. Lookin forward to seeing all the clean rides


:werd: The IELA doin it big!!  thanks for the support!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

FERNANDOZ said:


> :werd: The IELA doin it big!!  thanks for the support!




Thx homie!!!! We are trying. And no prob. Thats what lowriding is about keepin it positive and supporting eachother. Theres enough riders for all of us to have great turnouts. Just wish i could be in 2 places at 1 time. Thx for the support


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Thx homie!!!! We are trying. And no prob. Thats what lowriding is about keepin it positive and supporting eachother. Theres enough riders for all of us to have great turnouts. Just wish i could be in 2 places at 1 time. Thx for the support


THATS WHATS UP HOMEBOY!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run::wave:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY LOWRIDING AND CAR CLUB FAMILIES!!
Only 34 more days until New Years Day.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY LOWRIDING AND CAR CLUB FAMILIES!!
> Only 34 more days until New Years Day.


happy thanksgiving bro


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thanks!! Should be a good one.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt homies


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run::drama:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> :run::drama:


Ey don't forget the chips, Ese...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

No.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> :thumbsup:
> View attachment 911265


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> No.


Si :yessad:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT:around:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> BTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT:around:


Good to cee so many car clubs coming together on new years day to the top homies


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Sporty67 said:


> Good to cee so many car clubs coming together on new years day to the top homies


:yessad::werd:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Good to cee so many car clubs coming together on new years day to the top homies


:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TOP


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:yes:bump


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

LATIN WORLD C.C. Will be in the house.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

chicanito said:


> LATIN WORLD C.C. Will be in the house.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

We there


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

MI 71 said:


> We there


:thumbsup:


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

Count us in.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


>


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

WESTBOUND93 said:


> Count us in.


That's right!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

magestic gona b there


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

WE GONNA HAVE A GOOD ONE , 22 MORE DAYS


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Snick said:


> WE GONNA HAVE A GOOD ONE , 22 MORE DAYS


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

MI 71 said:


> We there


That's right Alex!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

Let's do this 2014 here we come.


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Back To The Top!


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

BTTMFT!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

chicanito said:


> Let's do this 2014 here we come.


:yes:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

:thumbsup:..... ya boi.. lets do this 2014...


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ray-13 said:


> :thumbsup:..... ya boi.. lets do this 2014...


see you there bro:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

ray-13 said:


> :thumbsup:..... ya boi.. lets do this 2014...


:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TOP


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

FERNANDOZ said:


> TOP


BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

BTTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

16 MORE DAYS!!! NEW YEARS IS CREEPING UP ON US LIKE A :ninja:....


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> 16 MORE DAYS!!! NEW YEARS IS CREEPING UP ON US LIKE A :ninja:....


:yes:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


Robert =woody65= said:


> :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> :run:


Llevense los musicos con el tololochi


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Llevense los musicos con el tololochi


Lol


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

WESTBOUND93 said:


> BACK TO THE TOP


X2


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

This was a homie of mine before I even got into the lowriding game. 
Hope they get all the support they can.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> View attachment 964641
> 
> This was a homie of mine before I even got into the lowriding game.
> Hope they get all the support they can.


RIP:angel:


----------



## Gabriel Frias art (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi are you Guys HAving Vendor booths I airbrush and I would like to have a booth there at your event..........


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Gabriel Frias art said:


> Hi are you Guys HAving Vendor booths I airbrush and I would like to have a booth there at your event..........


Look homie, come out, set up your boof, get your air brush on, and enjoy your New Year's Day. Nobody gonna charge you. Someone may even shoot you a plate of food. That's how we do it.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Gabriel Frias art said:


> Hi are you Guys HAving Vendor booths I airbrush and I would like to have a booth there at your event..........


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Gabriel Frias art said:


> Hi are you Guys HAving Vendor booths I airbrush and I would like to have a booth there at your event..........


IT'S FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> IT'S FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Your killing me Larry!!!!


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Your killing me Larry!!!!


Hahahaha BTT


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Is there any New Years partys going on over that way for New Years Eve....?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

BIG LOUU said:


> IT'S FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


finaly vender booth for freee


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

ray-13 said:


> Is there any New Years partys going on over that way for New Years Eve....?


Anyone??


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

BTTT


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

uffin: ALMOST THAT TIME


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

GONNA BE A GOOD ONE FELLAS!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> GONNA BE A GOOD ONE FELLAS!


:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

GONNA GO CHECK IT OUT THIS YEAR TIME FOR SOMETHING NEW


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

del toro said:


> GONNA GO CHECK IT OUT THIS YEAR TIME FOR SOMETHING NEW


SEE YOU THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BACK TO THE TOP!!


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

Who's bringing the menudo.?????? TO THE TOP.


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

chicanito said:


> Who's bringing the menudo.?????? TO THE TOP.


I know a few of us will!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

del toro said:


> GONNA GO CHECK IT OUT THIS YEAR TIME FOR SOMETHING NEW


Somthing close to home too!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

chicanito said:


> Who's bringing the menudo.?????? TO THE TOP.


there will be some for sure:420:


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

Simon lets do this, 7 more days. HAPPY NEW YEAR. Lol


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

chicanito said:


> Simon lets do this, 7 more days. HAPPY NEW YEAR. Lol


:run:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:rimshot:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Somthing close to home too!


 YUP TRUE THAT!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Few days


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Few days


TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> View attachment 977602


Lol that shit happened to me with a bran new hankook almost ripped off my skirt......


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Sporty67 said:


> Lol that shit happened to me with a bran new hankook almost ripped off my skirt......


Daaamm! Never seen that happen in person :rofl: it looks funny :roflmao:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*WE READY FOR THE FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Daaamm! Never seen that happen in person :rofl: it looks funny :roflmao:


Bran new tire not even 100 miles on her to the trash I bought that puppy at a pysita tire shop so I was ashed out


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Robert =woody65= said:


> :thumbsup:


X2


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

:run: few days


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Snick said:


> :run: few days


:run::run:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTMFT.


----------



## Brown ale 68 (Oct 3, 2011)

ALMOST THAT TIME HOMIES.


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

TO THE TOP.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Brown ale 68 said:


> ALMOST THAT TIME HOMIES.[/QUOTE:thumbsup:]


----------



## citylife68 (Jun 26, 2012)

CITYLIFE CAR CLUB,IS GETTING READY FOR NEW YEARS DAY,ALMOST HERE


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

citylife68 said:


> CITYLIFE CAR CLUB,IS GETTING READY FOR NEW YEARS DAY,ALMOST HERE


:thumbsup:


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

citylife68 said:


> CITYLIFE CAR CLUB,IS GETTING READY FOR NEW YEARS DAY,ALMOST HERE


Same here!!!


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

Bump for u guys homies


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

mr beefy said:


> Bump for u guys homies


:thumbsup:


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

bump
:h5:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

MORNING. BUMP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

TWO MORE DAYS.


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

< UNIDOS > WILL BE THERE


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

gema68 said:


> < UNIDOS > WILL BE THERE


See you guys there!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

gema68 said:


> < UNIDOS > WILL BE THERE


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG.JOHN (Aug 22, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Top


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

:werd::rimshot:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

mr beefy said:


> :werd::rimshot:


I'm ready!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Top


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Ready for a day at the PARQUE with the HOMIES ,AL CRUDOTE :facepalm::barf:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS L.A. C.C. WILL B THR!!!!!!!


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

PARK OPENS AT SUNRISE. 
SUNRISE FOR TOMOROW IS 6:56 AM


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt homies


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

IT WAS CRRRRRAAAAACKIN'
HAD FUN WITH ALL THE CAR CLUB FAMILIES.... PERFECT WAY TO START THE NEW YEAR, PERIOD. 
COULDN'T GET ANY BETTER.


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:around:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:twak:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:machinegun:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:buttkick:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:420:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:around:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> IT WAS CRRRRRAAAAACKIN'
> :run:HAD FUN WITH ALL THE CAR CLUB FAMILIES.... PERFECT WAY TO START THE NEW YEAR, PERIOD.
> COULDN'T GET ANY BETTER.


:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:bowrofl:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:yes: TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Pics..Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

More pics on Page 9


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Looking good homie nice pics cracking


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

OUR STYLE HAD A GREAT TIME WITH GOOD PEOPLE SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIG LOUU said:


>


Beautiful 67


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Beautiful 67


THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

KIDS HAD LOT'S OF FUN


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> :thumbsup:


WHAT UP FERNANDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 12 guests):wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

YA TE ROBE LAS FOTOS


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD UNIDOS SEE YOU AT YOUR SHOW


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS L.A. HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

BIG LOUU said:


>


Damn.:nicoderm: Really Nice Ride..:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

gema68 said:


> UNIDOS L.A. HAD A GOOD TIME


Glad you fellas made it. Nice meeting the rest of your members!


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: can't wait for next year


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

LA GENTE CC. LOS ANGELES ,HAD A GOODTIME


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

WOW....looks like a nice day and some nice cars..hope everyone had a good time.....small show at a small park ..been there done that...use to love it...but now its about insurance ....police...toilets...city and county paperwork..and making sure everyone has a fun and safe time..by the way yall missed some mind blowing cars..o my goodness...uffin:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

wally dogg said:


> WOW....looks like a nice day and some nice cars..hope everyone had a good time.....small show at a small park ..been there done that...use to love it...but now its about insurance ....police...toilets...city and county paperwork..and making sure everyone has a fun and safe time..by the way yall missed some mind blowing cars..o my goodness...uffin:


It was a good ass picnic at Hollydale Park, Wally. 
I'll see the pics and videos of your picnic to check it out,
There's enough people taking flicks that it makes me feel like I was there!!
Without that drive. HAPPY NEW YEAR BRO.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

FERNANDOZ said:


> It was a good ass picnic at Hollydale Park, Wally.
> I'll see the pics and videos of your picnic to check it out,
> There's enough people taking flicks that it makes me feel like I was there!!
> Without that drive. HAPPY NEW YEAR BRO.


 HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU TOO!......yea it was foggy as hell early that morn ..i was doing 25 in a 75 mile zone....


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

wally dogg said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU TOO!......yea it was foggy as hell early that morn ..i was doing 25 in a 75 mile zone....


I was doing about 15 down Garfield with all windows open blasting oldies at 5:30 am.... I felt like sleeping in this year. Hahah


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

BIG LOUU said:


>


any more pics of this one


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NICE PICS. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

JROCK said:


> NICE PICS. :thumbsup:


WHAT UP JROCK HOW YOU DOING:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)




----------

